# Robot accomplished!



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

I used the awesome Starling tech B9 Sound and light kit, which worked easily and beautifully, and was worth every penny!


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

some photos


----------



## TOS Maniac (Jun 26, 2006)

and here is how the boys are displayed:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That is amazing! MAN, you have done a great job, and that is a wonderful display..

Steve


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

Certainly looks worth every penny. Funny video, Hitchcock meets Irwin Allen.
Great pics, you should have put a crow or two on the season one B9,
That would look hilarious. Very nice color choices , No seams to be seen. Very very
well done Lighting and voice install. WIN WIN WIN!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Utterly brilliant!!


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent job! Same type of lighting and sound I am trying to accomplish with mine.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Outstanding!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I love your work here!


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

Those are really nice! Great work! I think I like the deactivated one best, the black and white rendition is really how I remember him best!

Rob


----------

